
A Few Notes From Startup School 2010 - jmarbach
http://jmarbach.com/a-few-notes-from-startup-school-2010
======
bloomshed
Is it fair to sum up the Startup School meeting by saying there's more than
one way to surgically remove the epidermis of a feline?

